# Lack of Hurricaines points to snowy winter?



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2014)

According to this Boston.com article conditions are currently set up like the snowy winters of the 70s we (well those of us 40+ anyway) remember:

http://www.boston.com/news/weather/...ricane_seaso.html?p1=Topofpage:sub_headline_5


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 3, 2014)

Bring it!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 3, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> According to this Boston.com article conditions are currently set up like the snowy winters of the 70s we (well those of us 40+ anyway) remember:
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/weather/...ricane_seaso.html?p1=Topofpage:sub_headline_5



Not to toot his horn (he does that himself quite well) but JB has been saying we were heading in that direction for several years now.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2014)

PRetty interesting fact.  I did not realize it has been this long.

Florida has gone 3,270 days without a hurricane – nearly nine years and, by far, the longest stretch on record (the next longest streak is 5 seasons from 1980-1984, in records dating back to 1851).


----------



## jack97 (Oct 8, 2014)

Predictions back to winters in the 70s.... Epstein is one of ~ 50% of meteorologist that does not buy into the AGW hype. He looks at data and analogs like JB and not at GCM.


----------

